# Breeder Died--115 dogs need homes



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I received the attached email from one of my rescue groups. If any of you can help, I'm sure it would be appreciated. I know nothing more at this time than what is in the email, but if I get additional information, I will post it to this thread.

This is in GA. 115 Chiahuahuas, Doxies, and Maltese. If anyone can help these babies please contact, ASAP, Gail Harris at [email protected] or [email protected] Please do not email me as I have nothing to do with this. Just passing this on. Kathi

[email protected] wrote: To: [email protected], [email protected],
[email protected], [email protected],
[email protected], [email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected],
[email protected]
From: [email protected]
Date: Thu, 30 Mar 2006 18:04:58 EST
Subject: [Help-MidTNAnimals] GA - Small Dog Breeds need Rescue ASAP breeder died leaving 115 dogs

In a message dated 3/30/2006 2:48:28 PM Eastern Standard Time, [email protected] writes:
Plz cross post. Contact Gail Harris if you can help.

From: Gail Harris [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, March 30, 2006 11:21 AM
To: 'Kimberly Offerman'; Stacy Courtnay; [email protected]; 
[email protected]; [email protected]; 'Luther, Jan'; 
[email protected]
Subject: Small Dogs Needing Homes!

I just received a call from Kat Brown who has volunteered with us for 
3 years & she has been contacted by a vet in Catersville who has 115 
dogs who need homes now.

Apparently, the owner was a breeder of Chihuahuas, Dachsunds & 
Malteses & she has just died leaving behind 115 dogs. Don't you just 
love that we get left with the mess?They have not been heartworm 
treated or spayed/neutered & Bartow Co.Animal Control is only taking 
5 or 6. I know we don't have any room but if any of you know small 
dog lovers looking for a dog, would you let me know?

I am going to call Small Dog Rescue who has a facility & they do this 
full time. I will also cross post this to "No More Homeless Pets" 
from Best Friends & "Spot Society."

We will take in what we can if they can be housed somewhere else 
until after next week. There may be boarding costs associated with 
this but at least we can get them vetted & ready for adoptions.

Let me know if you have any families who are looking for these type 
of dogs & I will start getting details today.

Homeless Pets Foundation

Gail Gillis Harris

www.homelesspets.com <http://www.homelesspets.com/> 

[email protected]








Yahoo! Groups Links


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Where in Georgia? 

Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Where in Georgia?
> 
> Ginny & Zoe & Bella[/B]



As I said in the introduction to this posting, I don't have any more information that what I posted. If I get it, I'll be glad to pass it along. There is a contact person listed where people can find out more. I don't have the time to take on any more rescues right now, so I'm just passing it on in the event some of you could help.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

The answer is in the email copy. Bartow Co., Catersville, GA


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> The answer is in the email copy. Bartow Co., Catersville, GA[/B]



Thanks for being more diligent in reading this than I was, Dee. My brain is very tired tonight, and I admit I just skimmed the article.
I sure hope there are members on here who can help.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, just so you know, when I e-mailed them I got this back from MAILER DAEMON.

Hi. This is the qmail-send program at yahoo.com.
I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following 
addresses.
This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.

<[email protected]>:
204.127.202.26 does not like recipient.
Remote host said: 551 not our customer
Giving up on 204.127.202.26.


????

Melanie


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Hi, just so you know, when I e-mailed them I got this back from MAILER DAEMON.
> 
> Hi. This is the qmail-send program at yahoo.com.
> I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following
> ...


I'll go back and email the person who did the cross post and see what I can find out. If the incorrect email is being given, then it sure in't helping these dogs.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=170782
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried the other e-mail address too and have not heard back from anyone yet.

Thanks,
melanie


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Me neither. I also called the agency and no one has responded to my inquiry about these babies. 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=170789
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> I received the attached email from one of my rescue groups. If any of you can help, I'm sure it would be appreciated. I know nothing more at this time than what is in the email, but if I get additional information, I will post it to this thread.
> 
> This is in GA. 115 Chiahuahuas, Doxies, and Maltese. If anyone can help these babies please contact, ASAP, Gail Harris at [email protected] or [email protected] Please do not email me as I have nothing to do with this. Just passing this on. Kathi
> 
> ...


This is a huge tragedy, why would anyone ever need this many dogs to show or breed ...my my..sad, sad..I will have to read further to find out the out come of this sad situation. All breeders should limit their breeding and have a back up plan and never have this many dogs or cats. Thank you for sharing an important issue.

Nedra


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Nedra - 

I know that I donated a bit ago to help buy some of these fluffbutts into a rescue organization. I know that the rescue was able to save at least 20 or more. I am putting the link I have so that you can check out what the rescue is doing

http://www.scmradoption.com


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

thank you for the update!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Wow. I'm... speechless. You know it's bad when you can't even tell what BREED the dog is. I just donated too


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You're absolutely right, Nedra. I don't know how anyone can do more than one breed
justice. I know many do two but it's a lot of work breeding, showing and caring for 
all of them.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> You're absolutely right, Nedra. I don't know how anyone can do more than one breed
> justice. I know many do two but it's a lot of work breeding, showing and caring for
> all of them.[/B]



It is unfortunate that while some just have one breed, they have too many still. They become livestock, debarked, stacked in crates. Their owners can hide behind their reputation in the show ring so that their little secret is never learned because people don't suspect them.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> Nedra -
> 
> I know that I donated a bit ago to help buy some of these fluffbutts into a rescue organization. I know that the rescue was able to save at least 20 or more. I am putting the link I have so that you can check out what the rescue is doing
> 
> http://www.scmradoption.com[/B]


Thanks fo posting this, may I place this on my website? This was most heart wrenching.

Hugs, Nedra


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> You're absolutely right, Nedra. I don't know how anyone can do more than one breed
> justice. I know many do two but it's a lot of work breeding, showing and caring for
> all of them.[/B]


one or two breeds this is a puppy mill and every dog whelped deserves love and attention and companionship.....Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Nedra


















> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=201648
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no excuse, this is shameful behavior.

Nedra


----------

